# Gaining Muscle Mass as Quickly as possible



## Cryptasm (Mar 13, 2006)

This is an Article Put up By Razor Cuts on Prof Muscle that makes good sense for people who arent getting results or have limited traing time..
Give it a try its working for me!!


This is one of the best training routine for building muscle mass as quickly as possible.

See, before anabolic steroids really took hold in bodybuilding, almost all of the famous physique stars of the past (Steve Reeves, Reg Park, George Eiferman, etc.) recommended and performed whole body training for building muscle mass.

Many of the old timers never did anything but full body routines their entire training careers! And many had physiques that would still be the envy of most bodybuilders today.

A full body routine is usually performed three days a week with at least one day of rest in between. For example... Monday, Wednesday and Friday. That allows enough time for recuperation, one of the most important factors in muscle growth.

But in the case of some hard gainers, training only twice a week on a full body routine produces faster muscle gains due to the increased recuperation time.

Arthur Jones (the genius inventor of Nautilus machines) used to recommend a full body routine done on Monday, Wednesday and Friday. Several years later, after much trial and error on thousands of test subjects, he said that one can gain muscle faster training on a full body routine only twice per week.

Think I'm full of crap to recommend such a simple, no-frills routine for gaining muscle? Well I'm not the only one who recommends it.

Mick Hart is a well known bodybuilding/steroid guru from England. (God bless the British. They are extraordinary people... and probably the most polite people on the planet.)

Mick coaches people on how to make maximum muscle mass gains while using anabolic steroids.

Do you want to know what he says is the absolute BEST routine for gaining muscle mass... whether taking steroids or not? A full body training routine done three times per week.

And Mick Hart recommends that routine as the very BEST for gaining muscle mass... for beginners, intermediates... and even advanced trainers!

Any time I'm in a slump I always think back to when I made my best gains over my twenty-plus years of pumping iron. Each and every time I have dedicated myself to working hard on a three-times-a-week full body training routine I have made extraordinary gains. The most notable was a 18 lb. gain of muscle mass in a little more than eight weeks.

Look, the muscles of the human body work as a unit. What kind of work in the real world is similar to leg extensions? Nothing that I know of! But squatting with a heavy weight is a movement you would do when brute strength is needed to move or lift something.

And another thing... doing heavy basic movements like squats, deadlifts and bench presses works ALL muscles of the body and triggers full body anabolism.

Your body won't produce much of a metabolic response from leg extensions and concentration curls. Sure, you'll get a pump, but it's highly unlikely you'll get much growth stimulation.

But a workout with a couple heavy sets of squats, bench presses, dips, and chins will stimulate muscle growth like crazy. And not just localized growth in a few muscles. Your body will respond metabolically with overall muscle growth.

When I see these 120 lb. teenagers doing concentration curls and rear delt laterals with 10 lb. dumbbells I just shake my head. They're never going to pack on any mass that way.

Look, I don't want to explain any more details or try to justify why this works. It's proven. Just have a little faith in old DD and try it, OK?

Here's a sample workout done on Monday, Wednesday and Friday. You should be able to get this done in an hour or less.

Overhead Dumbbell or Barbell Press: 2 sets of 8 to 10 reps
Squats: 3 sets of 8 to 12 reps
Barbell or Dumbbell Flat Bench Press: 3 sets of 8 reps
Chins or Bent Over Barbell Rows: 3 sets of 8 to 12 reps
Dips or Close Grip Bench Press: 1 to 2 sets of 8 reps
Barbell or Dumbbell Curls: 1 to 2 sets of 8 reps
Standing or Donkey Calf Raises: 2 to 3 sets of 12 to 20 reps
You should do a couple lighter warm up sets prior to your work sets. All work sets should be worked very hard. In other words, the very last rep should be the last one you are capable of doing. Increase the weight used in small increments as often as possible.

If you find you are not making gains on this routine, try cutting back to only two times per week... say Monday and Friday, or Tuesday and Saturday.

Now for the anal retentive types, please don't ask me... "What about my serratus and rear delts? There's no direct exercises for those muscles."

Look, I HIGHLY doubt you are at the level where you have all the muscle mass you want... so don't worry about your serratus, rear delts, intercostals or whatever. This routine works EVERYTHING and causes growth and strength in ALL your muscle groups.

These exercises work many groups of muscle groups at the same time. This is how the body is designed to perform.

The program also causes massive release of testosterone and growth hormone in response to the demands placed on the nervous and metabolic systems.

Leg extensions and triceps kickbacks will NEVER cause that kind of anabolic response.

Reg Park, one of the most massively muscled bodybuilders of the B.S. (before steroids) era, always specialized on heavy leg and back work with basic exercises when he wanted to increase muscle mass. Many times Reg wouldn't even do any direct arm exercises. The stimulation from bench presses and back work was enough to cause muscle growth in his arms. And this guy had a massive pair of arms!

NO routine works for everybody all the time. But for 95% of bodybuilders, this is the very best routine you can do to build muscle mass quickly.

If you work really hard on this routine for eight weeks... and eat a lot of the right foods to support muscle growth... you're going to make some really kick ass muscle size and strength gains.

Give it a try and let me know how it goes for you.


----------



## UpNorth (Mar 13, 2006)

i dunno...i'd be done and passed out if i did that kind of workout.  i prefer to pickbiggest body parts and work alone.  i.e. back has it's own day combined with either tris or bis...legs seperate day. etc.  Good article though.


----------



## Cryptasm (Mar 13, 2006)

if that works for you then keep doin g it..sre you getting bigger every month?? then keep doing what works..


----------



## RazorCuts (Mar 14, 2006)

UpNorth said:
			
		

> i dunno...i'd be done and passed out if i did that kind of workout.  i prefer to pickbiggest body parts and work alone.  i.e. back has it's own day combined with either tris or bis...legs seperate day. etc.  Good article though.



Gains will come from any routine if your genetics are right. The thing is to gain at the fastest route possible. Training everyday and splitting like that will not get you there as fast as you can. Those routines are for genetic elite or heavy juicers but still not the best alternitive.

RC


----------



## Cryptasm (Mar 14, 2006)

There are posts all over that hitting a muscle part more than once a week is better. DC, BigA, both are proponants of it...
In the 50, and 60s people didn't split up body parts they hit whole body 3x per week before drugs...so if you use gear and you can recupuuerate faster than why wouldn't it make sense to do it while using gear..
Reg Park, Casy Viator, Larry Scott, Arnold..Alll built their basic MASS foundations using these routines....I've seen in the gym, the same skinny guys doin 9 sets per bodypart on a 4day split taring each muscle once per week, doing tricep kickbacks and ppreacher curls and DB front raises and you know what??? they still look the same 3 years later.....l.


----------



## menzies2901 (Mar 15, 2006)

Cryptasm said:
			
		

> There are posts all over that hitting a muscle part more than once a week is better. DC, BigA, both are proponants of it...
> In the 50, and 60s people didn't split up body parts they hit whole body 3x per week before drugs...so if you use gear and you can recupuuerate faster than why wouldn't it make sense to do it while using gear..
> Reg Park, Casy Viator, Larry Scott, Arnold..Alll built their basic MASS foundations using these routines....I've seen in the gym, the same skinny guys doin 9 sets per bodypart on a 4day split taring each muscle once per week, doing tricep kickbacks and ppreacher curls and DB front raises and you know what??? they still look the same 3 years later.....l.



 If you are trying to compare todays technology about BB to the old days you are wasting your time, lets try and forget the drugs side of things and just focus on nutrition and the scientific reaserch on how the body responds to certian stresses loaded onto it.

Then you apply the drug side and look what you get a Ronnie Colman, you cannot compare him to the old days of Oliva Sergio


----------



## RazorCuts (Mar 15, 2006)

Bodybuilding = Technology? Ok. I just do not understand what you are getting at though. Can you explain it better?

RC


----------



## Cryptasm (Mar 15, 2006)

menzies2901 said:
			
		

> If you are trying to compare todays technology about BB to the old days you are wasting your time, lets try and forget the drugs side of things and just focus on nutrition and the scientific reaserch on how the body responds to certian stresses loaded onto it.
> 
> Then you apply the drug side and look what you get a Ronnie Colman, you cannot compare him to the old days of Oliva Sergio



So if you took two identical twins, made all things redarding diet, sleep, supps, took no drugs, but the only difference was how thay trained..
One used a 4 day split training each body part once a week fro 9 sets per  body part, using a compund movement, and then isolation exercises (like the typical person would do based on the articles in the mags) and then the other did a 3x pw full body workout...which do you think would make better gains and why??? Is it how long you rest a muscle that makes it grow or how often you work it? or how hard you train it???


----------



## RazorCuts (Mar 15, 2006)

If you want to look at science and the studies they have done including the ACSM it shows

1 set is plenty
A Compound and an Iso is all thats needed
Training a muscle group 2x a week is best for hypertrophy
30 sec or greater TUL is needed
Reps between 5-12 are just as effective for hypertrophy
Rest beyween sets does not matter
You can not isolate muscle fibers
Real food is still better than supplements
Genetics Rule!

RC


----------



## thesiant (Mar 15, 2006)

*i'll try it*

Hello. This will be my first post to this board. Thanks for having me.

You know, I think I'm going to try this workout. I've heard a lot of positive reinforcement about this type of workout. There's a whole school of thought on bodybuilding that says it's easier to overtrain than to undertrain with heavy lifting. I see a guy in my gym who does a full body routine with what seems like a really light weight about 3 times a week and he's bigger than me! I've always done the standard split routine and, while it works, I have wanted to test some alternate routines out. I start a cycle here (my 3rd) in about 3 weeks so I'm going to use this routine, with just a few modifications (I refuse to give up shrugs). Hopefully, it won't be a waste of money


----------



## Cryptasm (Mar 15, 2006)

thesiant said:
			
		

> Hello. This will be my first post to this board. Thanks for having me.
> 
> You know, I think I'm going to try this workout. I've heard a lot of positive reinforcement about this type of workout. There's a whole school of thought on bodybuilding that says it's easier to overtrain than to undertrain with heavy lifting. I see a guy in my gym who does a full body routine with what seems like a really light weight about 3 times a week and he's bigger than me! I've always done the standard split routine and, while it works, I have wanted to test some alternate routines out. I start a cycle here (my 3rd) in about 3 weeks so I'm going to use this routine, with just a few modifications (I refuse to give up shrugs). Hopefully, it won't be a waste of money



I just did the same thing based on some discussings RC and I had...You will not be dissapionted!!! let us know how you make out and:welcome:  btw


----------



## qawse (Nov 8, 2006)

crytplasm... why no deadlifts?

Has it been to long to respond to this post?


----------



## Jackass (Jun 24, 2007)

I have been doing this workout and its bloody fantastic!! Cheers for the great info


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 13, 2010)

Old thread but defo the way to go. Full body training 3 days per week (or 2 for many) are the best approaches for muscle/size gain. I urge everyone to try one of these routines. Not to mention the fact you feel better and more energized cos you don't have to be in the gym everyday (I love the gym but it can be tiresome at times).

The above routine is great but don't forget you can make modifications to suit you. But make sure the rep/sets are kept minimal for each exercise but intensity at your max. I personally would have 1 deadlift day in my full body but resort to t-bar rows or bent over rows for the 2 other days. I would have 1 squat day and not 3 but have leg press and leg extensions in there too. You can do what you want as long as you follow the same parameters. I am on a similar routine now and have gained a few pounds in as many weeks (on the same diet and supplement regime). 

Althought I have to add on the whole if your not pleased with your results it's likely you need to change your diet and/or supplementation (as long as your not overtraning). But for most of the fellas out there if you swop to the above and work hard you will be made up with the results.


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 15, 2010)

A good thread. There are many different ways to train. Good routine for someone pressed for time.


----------



## doctorfitness (Jan 20, 2010)

I was just about to start somthing very similar, a modified HST.

I am going to do:
Day one: Compound exercises, squats, deadlift.....ect...

Day Two: High rep (12 rep) with a muscle shorting exercise,               preacher curls...ect..

Day three: Mid rep (8 reps like monday) with a streching exercise  dumbell flys...ect..

Trying to mix it up


----------



## malisha (May 18, 2010)

I believe that the article has very useful information to quickly get mask.


----------

